# medium



## Chicken (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can buy medium base socket for my CFL? (I live in the U.S. BTW)

I'm using 2 CFL 150w, 2600 lumen.

I've tryed calling this company to get more info but their service **** ass.
http://www.homeorlighting.com/index.php


----------



## Chicken (Mar 26, 2006)

sorry i  meant medium base socket with cord. sorry i wasn't detailed enough


----------



## Mutt (Mar 26, 2006)

www.e-conolight.com

they sell ballasts, sockets and re-build kits for everything. Cheap too.


----------

